# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  معرفی ORM مانند Entity برای اتصال به SQL SERVER

## fakhravari

سلام
یک orm معرفی کنید که کار باهاش اسان باشد و قدرت خوبی داشته باشد.

----------


## cybercoder

Sequelize.js

----------


## masoud_pnu

waterline فوق العاده اس.

----------

